# A picture is worth a thousand words



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What do you think this one is saying? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol....I think it's saying....as if you are taking a picture of me like this....lol she is so funny


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

"WHAT did you say?"


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think we are supposed to swear on this forum lol

Brilliant photo!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

From different strokes, Arnold saying "whatcha talkin bout Willis". She has the best expressions!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha she could be saying "don't mess with me?" or "I'm having a bad hair day!" lovely photo x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

"Watch it!"


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Or...

"I don't get mad, I get even!"


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

"I vant to be alone" (she just needs a cigarette holder)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

"you just try and make me....."


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Brilliant - I think she is saying "don't even think about suggesting a bedtime wee wee, it's raining our there!"


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

"No pictures" 

Oh bless her, she looks tired!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Willow is not a happy camper Someone ticked her off  She's saying "Really take that thing out of my face!" or maybe "I'm gonna poop on the stairs"


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah, bless her!

'Hmmmph! You could have at least let me run a slicker through my coat before you took that pic!'


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

" Don't even think about trying to get me to do that "
She has such an expressive face.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

OR

'<Sigh> You're going to post this on _that_ forum aren't you?!!'


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Willow is not a happy camper Someone ticked her off  She's saying "Really take that thing out of my face!" or maybe "I'm gonna poop on the stairs"




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ha!! Too funny lets hope she doesn't send Molly any messages cause she has been a good girl since that poop in front of the elevator


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Uh oh. I hear a verse coming on (still with the Sandra dee tune)

I took a poo. Well, what's it to you. 
Your finding out my favorite loo. 
Outside it's all wet and Jake keeps getting pet
Who pooped was meeeeeeee
Your Willow Geeeeeeee. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your not the boss of me!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Your not the boss of me!


It is so funny because she really is so sweet. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> "I vant to be alone" (she just needs a cigarette holder)


Ha!
That was exactly what I thought


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - how did I miss this pic? It's brilliant!!
I think she's saying.....
"Don't even think about messing with me..... Do you know who i am?!"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

'Wot you lookin at Jakie'


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I keep coming back to this picture and each time I hear something new. May be my favorite pic. This go around i hear 
"Yeah. It was me. Whatcha gonna do bout it?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Willow pooping again you little monkey!! Never mind George came and peed on the floor in front of me in the batroom yesterday while I was weeing. May be he thought the bathroonm was for him as well? try the bathroom next time Willow hehe xx


----------

